# Books on offshore Engineering



## eliker bahij (3 مايو 2014)

منقول*Offshore Engineering: An Introduction*​ 

*This book should be a permanent part of every engineer's baggage, and it will be as valuable to the experienced engineer as to the new recruit. Today's offshore engineer must carry out an enormous range of tasks and so a full appreciation of the industry is an essential prerequisite to success.* 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/450883442/9781856091862.rar* 
*or* 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DCWFZV2R* 
*or* 
*http://depositfiles.com/en/files/yftwvp1vh* 
*or* 
*http://hotfile.com/dl/108618028/4ccb62d/9781856091862.rar.html* 
*or* 
*http://www.zshare.net/download/87359738fcdba745* 
*or* 
*http://uploading.com/files/b856114a/9781856091862.rar* 

*http://www.4shared.com/account/file/27ha4IkM/9781856091862.html*




*Developments in Offshore Engineering: Wave Phenomena and Offshore Topics*


*Developments in Offshore Engineering: Wave Phenomena and Offshore Topics* 
*(Handbook of Coastal & Ocean Engineering)* 
*John B. Herbich,* 
*Gulf Professional Publishing* 
*1998-12-18* 
*ISBN: 0884153800* 
*584 pages* 
*PDF 22,2 MB* 

*Drawing from experts and top researchers from around the world, this book presents current developments in a variety of areas that impact offshore and ocean engineering.* 




*Download:* 
*http://uploading.com/files/T10KLJK0/0884153800.zip.html* 

*or* 

*http://depositfiles.com/files/nv0y2rx4n* 

*http://www.mediafire.com/file/kw9a4x8ehqht3th/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/454728691/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.duckload.com/download/4078427/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/375315864/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/4abKcMh/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.shragle.com/files/467cf104/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/p3RZYfUu/Devel_Offsh_Eng.html* 

*http://uploading.com/files/de8783d6/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar/* 

*http://ifile.it/t5juw0r/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar*




*API - Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Offshore Production Platform Piping Systems* 
*http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-api-recommended-practice--25352* 
*Author: API | Size: 4 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: API | Year: 2000 | pages: 62* 



*Scope. This document recommends minimum requirements and guidelines for the design and installation of new piping systems on production platforms located offshore. The maximum design pressure within the scope of this document is 10,000 psig and the temperature range is -20’F to 650’F. For applications outside these pressures and temperatures. special consideration should be given to material properties (ductility, carbon migration, etc.). The recommended practices presented are based on years of ex erience in developing oil and gas leases. Practically alrof the offshore experience has been in hydrocarbon service free of hydrogen sulfide. However, recommendations based on extensive experience onshore are included for some as cts of hydrocarbon service containing hydrogen suEde.* 
*a This document contains both general and specific information on surface facility piping systems not specified in. API Specification 6A. Sections 2, 3 and 4 contain eneral information concerning the design and appfication of pipe, valves, and fittings for typical processes. Sections 6 and 7 contain general information concerning installation, quality* 
*control, and items related to piping systf?ms, e.g.. insulation, etc. for typical processes. Section 5 contains specific information concerning the design of articular piping systems including any deviations sections.* 
*b. Carbon steel materials are suitable for the majority of the piping systems on productipn platforms. At least one carbon steel material recommendation is included for most applications. Other materials that may be suitable for platform piping systems have not been included because they are not generally used. The following should be considered when selecting materials other than those detailed in this RP.* 
*(i) Type of service.* 
*(2) Compatibility with other materials.* 
*(3) Ductility.* 
*(4) Need for special welding procedures.* 
*( 5 ) Need for special inspection, tests, or quality control.* 
*(6) Possible misapplication in the field.* 
*(7) Corrosionlerosion caused by internal fluids andlor marine environments.* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/897672044/API+RP+14E.pdf* 
*or* 
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0EYXS5EO* 
*or* 
*https://rapidshare.com/files/460450536/API_RP_14E.pdf* 
*or* 
*http://www.4shared.com/document/hzR9h8o5/APIRP14E.html* 
*or* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xl0wpkgojg6l5r2* 
*or* 
*http://ifile.it/gw4im2b*



​*Frontiers in Offshore Geotechnics II* 
*http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-frontiers-in-offshore?pid=62516#pid62516* 
*Author: Susan Gourvenec, David White | Size: ~83 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Taylor & Francis | Year: 2010 | pages: 939 | ISBN:* 
 


*Frontiers in Offshore Geotechnics II comprises the Proceedings of the Second International Symposium on Frontiers in Offshore Geotechnics (ISFOG), organised by the Centre for Offshore Foundation Systems (COFS) and held at the University of Western Australia (UWA), Perth from 8 ' 10 November 2010. The volume addresses current and emerging challenges facing those working in offshore geotechnics, spanning construction, design and research. Keynote papers with authors from industry and academia describe the state-of-the-art of practice and theory. A further 117 peer-reviewed papers describe emerging research, new design techniques and recent case studies related to the frontiers of offshore geotechnical engineering. The themes of the papers include geohazards, gas hydrates, in situ site characterisation and pore pressure measurement, site investigation, soil characterisation, foundations for renewable energy, shallow foundations, jack-up units, piled foundations, anchoring systems, pipelines and risk and reliability. New and established design methods representing industry best practice are discussed alongside new construction technologies and emerging research ideas. Frontiers in Offshore Geotechnics II provides a comprehensive state-of-the-art reference for professionals and researchers in offshore, civil and maritime engineering and for soil mechanics specialists.Susan Gourvenec is currently an Associate Professor at the Centre for Offshore Foundation Systems (COFS) in the University of Western Australia (UWA) having joined as a Research Fellow in 2001. Susan's research has spanned tunneling, foundations and retaining walls, using advanced numerical analysis, centrifuge modelling and element testing. Her recent research has led to new design approaches for offshore shallow foundation systems and anchors, tackling the effects of combined loading and uplift. This work has led to awards from the International Society of Soil Mechanics and Geotechnical Engineering (ISSMGE), the Australian and New Zealand Geomechanics Society and the International Journal of Geomechanics. Assoc. Professor Gourvenec is a member of the Shallow Foundations task group within the API Geotechnical Resource Group. She has authored more than 70 technical publications and leads the delivery of specialist courses on offshore geomechanics for industry and at Masters level within UWA. Assoc. Professor Gourvenec chaired the inaugural International Symposium on Frontiers in Offshore Geotechnics in 2005, as well as this subsequent event, and in both cases co-edited the proceedings.David White has been a Professorial Fellow at the Centre for Offshore Foundations since 2007. His principal research areas are pipeline geotechnics and foundation engineering. He was awarded his PhD in 2002 from the University of Cambridge. He held a Lectureship in Cambridge until 2007 when he took up his current position at UWA. Professor White has authored more than 140 technical papers including 6 conference keynotes. His publications have won 5 awards, including the Telford Premium, the Bishop Medal and the BGA Prize (twice), and the Australian Academy of Science awarded him the 2010 Anton Hales Medal for distinguished research. Professor White interacts closely with industry, acting as a consultant through the Perth-based firm, Advanced Geomechanics, and he has served on the editorial boards of three journals and on two ISO standard committees (concerned with jack-up foundations and pipelines). He is Secretary of the ISSMGE's Technical Committee 104 (Geotechnical Physical Modelling).* 
*http://ifile.it/qmnb73/ebooksclub.org__Frontiers_in_Offshore_Geotechnics_II.l_ozx2k8t78x81xk2.pdf* 

*http://megaupload.com/?d=JZYMGTCV* 

*http://fileserve.com/file/99pUNaM* 

*http://mediafire.com/?6k5zly8i76431ro* 

*پسورد** :* 
*ebooksclub.org (if required)* 

*http://turboupload.com/wghn24o8us4d* 

*http://turbobit.net/0s03n4qm1mjg.html* 

*http://www.bufiles.com/m2v5qkngkonu.html* 

*http://jumbofiles.com/o2yp0f3sqfjr* 

*http://www.filebig.net/files/HC8jyiB25Y* 

*http://www.gigasize.com/get/5xn549gyjsc*





*Developments in Offshore Engineering: Wave Phenomena and Offshore Topics* 

*http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-developments-in-offshore* 


*info:* 
*Developments in Offshore Engineering: Wave Phenomena and Offshore Topics* 
*(Handbook of Coastal & Ocean Engineering)* 
*John B. Herbich,* 
*Gulf Professional Publishing* 
*1998-12-18* 
*ISBN: 0884153800* 
*584 pages* 
*PDF 22,2 MB* 

*Drawing from experts and top researchers from around the world, this book presents current developments in a variety of areas that impact offshore and ocean engineering.* 




*Download:* 
*http://uploading.com/files/T10KLJK0/0884153800.zip.html* 

*or* 

*http://depositfiles.com/files/nv0y2rx4n* 

*http://www.mediafire.com/file/kw9a4x8ehqht3th/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.rapidshare.com/files/454728691/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.duckload.com/download/4078427/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/375315864/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/4abKcMh/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.shragle.com/files/467cf104/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar* 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/p3RZYfUu/Devel_Offsh_Eng.html* 

*http://uploading.com/files/de8783d6/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar/* 

*http://ifile.it/t5juw0r/Devel_Offsh_Eng.rar*







*Coastal Engineering: Process, Theory and Design Practice*


*The United Nations estimate that by 2004, in excess of 75% of the world's population will live within the coastal zone. These regions are therefore of critical importance to a majority of the world's citizens. The coastal zone provides important economic, transport, residential and recreational functions, all of which depend upon its physical characteristics, appealing landscape, cultural heritage, natural resources and rich marine and terrestrial biodiversity. This resource is thus the foundation for the well being and economic viability of present and future generations of coastal zone residents The pressure on coastal environments is also being exacerbated by rapid changes in global climate. The value of the coastal zone to humanity, and the enormous pressure on it, provide strong incentives for a greater scientific understanding which can ensure effective coastal engineering practice and efficient and sustainable management.* 

*Coastal Engineering: Processes, Theory and Design Practice is the only book providing a thorough introduction to all aspects of coastal processes, morphology and design of coastal defences. The use of detailed and state-of-the art modelling techniques are an important theme of this book, and there are numerous case studies showing actual examples where mathematical modelling has been applied through engineering judgement.* 

*With thorough coverage of the theory, and practical demonstration of the applications, Coastal Engineering: Processes, Theory and Design Practice is a must have for all students and engineers working in coastal management and engineering.* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/1806243861/0415268419Coastal EngineeringB.pdf* 

*http://uploading.com/files/7e429253/0415268419Coastal+EngineeringB.pdf/* 

*Bookmarked PDF|RAR 6.03|5.66 MB* 

*http://www.enterupload.com/k6hj6v1y3nnx/Coastal_Eng_PThDsgnPrct.rar.html* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/1275063784/Coastal_Eng_PThDsgnPrct.rar* 

*http://jumbofiles.com/9gx715lcdizo/Coastal_Eng_PThDsgnPrct.rar.html* 

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/SdRhNzW/Coastal_Eng_PThDsgnPrct.rar* 

*http://ifile.it/k2sjoac/Coastal_Eng_PThDsgnPrct.rar* 

*http://www.bufiles.com/0sbjdkmmxuyl.html* 

*RAR password: KCivilEA*





*Advanced Dynamics of Marine Structures (Ocean engineering)-J.P. Hooft* 
*http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-advanced-dynamics-of* 
*I borrow the copy of this valuable book from Sharif university then I scanned it in 200 dpi ,though its in poor condition but it still useful.


Hardcover: 364 pages* 
*Publisher: John Wiley & Sons Inc (October 6, 1982)* 
*Language: English* 
*ISBN-10: 0471030007* 
*ISBN-13: 978-0471030003* 

*Dual-pages scanned PDF|RAR 65.27|57.51 MB* 
*http://www.enterupload.com/6xj68l3xhcal/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar.html* 

*http://freakshare.com/files/bwywgmfn/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar.html* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/1417751754/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar* 

*http://jumbofiles.com/56w7n2qwqcu8/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar.html* 

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/FAd48ea/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar* 

*http://ifile.it/419bqt5/Adv_Dyn_Marine_Struc_Hooft.rar* 

*http://www.bufiles.com/n4dt8wquaoy1.html* 

*http://cramit.in/jrsp6678palc* 

*RAR password: KCivilEA*




*Mechanics of Offshore Pipelines* 

*http://forum.civilea.com/Thread-mechanics-of-offshore* 

*Author: Stelios Kyriakides and Edmundo Corona | Size: 9.83 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Elsevier Science | Year: 2007 | pages: 448 | ISBN: 0080467326* 






align=center onclick="window.open( 'http://pic.civilea.net/images/02200106604215872190.jpeg', 'imgpop', 'width=300,height=300,status=no,toolbar=no,menubar=no' );return false" v:shapes="_x0000_i1026">


*Offshore oil and gas production was conducted throughout the entire 20th century, but the industry's modern importance and vibrancy did not start until the early 1970s, when the North Sea became a major producer. Since then, the expansion of the offshore oil industry has been continuous and rapid.* 
*Pipelines, and more generally long tubular structures, are major oil and gas industry tools used in exploration, drilling, production, and transmission. Installing and operating tubular structures in deep waters places unique demands on them. Technical challenges within the field have spawned significant research and development efforts in a broad range of areas.* 

*http://depositfiles.com/files/p6e9zxq6i* 

*- OR -* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/62299627/0080467326.rar* 

*http://ifile.it/d167zf* 

*Mirrors found by searching through net (not by me uploaded):* 

*http://depositfiles.com/files/6exix06de* 

*http://uploading.com/files/1f5e26fa/0080467326PipelineB.pdf/* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/984214564/0080467326PipelineB.pdf*




*Subsea Pipeline Engineering (2nd Edition)* 


*Subsea Pipeline Engineering was the first of its kind, written by two of the world's most respected authorities in subsea pipeline engineering. In the second edition, these industry veterans have updated their definitive reference book, covering the entire spectrum of subjects in the discipline, from route selection and planning to design, construction, installation, materials and corrosion, inspection, welding, repair, risk assessment, and applicable design codes and standards. Particular attention is also devoted to the important specialized subjects of hydraulics, strength, stability, fracture, upheaval, lateral buckling and decommissioning. The book is distilled from the authors' vast experience in industry and their world-renowned course on Subsea Pipeline Engineering.* 
*PDF|RAR 17.18|9.41 MB* 
*http://www.enterupload.com/hyrqstjvxn6n/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.rar.html* 

*http://www.filesonic.com/file/2836643375/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.rar* 

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/bcapsrh/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.rar* 

*http://10upload.com/o5fuvjfjhyo3/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.rar.html* 

*http://www.2shared.com/file/h-9JhCIb/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.html* 

*http://ifile.it/qw5cmoi/Subsea_Pipeline_Eng_2.rar* 

*http://www.mediafire.com/?hrgw203e81dcfg0* 

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ASBI0DBW* 

*http://cramit.in/jezeffa7trqd* 

*RAR password: KCivilEA* 

*https://rapidshare.com/files/3159604112/83-801-1.rar* 

*http://ifile.it/48k3ngv* 

*http://depositfiles.com/files/k508bhlma* 

*password: civilea

*منقول


----------

